# Is it Possible That Alfalfa Can Make a Horse Hyper?



## shorty (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, definitely! I'm no expect but alfalfa hay has much more energy compared to grassy hay.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes alfalfa hay does make Some horses hyper they are sensitive to it causing the hyper reaction... I had one that could not have even 1lb of alfalfa pellets without going nuts


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the eye-opener. Any more experiences? I'm also wondering if the oil in the Omega Horseshine is a contributing factor--although he has been getting that ever since I've known him.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

the Omega Horsehine shouldn't cause a problem... I will have to find ingredient list on it again .. but if I remember correctly it is a flax and rice bran supplement


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Our two full brothers in my avatar, were raised on an alfalfa/grass mix, about 30% -40% alfalfa with no side effects. That was pretty much all that was grown where they came from. We still feed about 6 or 7 pounds to them everyday. 

That said, a friend of mine has a TB that like Peggy's horse can't even get a whiff of the stuff or he's a nut ball. 

Our guy's are QH's so that could have something to do with it, whereas a hotter breed may become hotter. 

The protein levels are usually a lot higher in alfalfa that regular hay. More protein = more energy. It's like you getting up in the morning and drinking a protein drink, gets you going.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Omega horseshine does not ever seem to affect our horses but more than one flake of alfalfa a day does make them wound up.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks so much. I just couldn't figure this out. My horse is a TB, but ordinarily a fairly calm type. But for the past month the word "nutball" pretty much says it all!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I would say it depends on the horse but I feed half alfalfa half grass hay and my horses are fine. Also a trainer in my area feeds straight alfalfa (with a grain mix) and she says that alfalfa actually makes the horses more relaxed.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Alfalfa is very high in protein (say hot) for some horses.

I used to be a pretty rough trail rider and my vet in those days told me that I "couldn't work my horses hard enough to use up the protein in a flake of alfalfa the same size as a flake of grass hay".

All four of my horses are on Omega-3 horseshine and are laid back, but their diet staple is pelleted rice bran. However, that doesn't mean there aren't exceptions to the Rule out there:-|

Also an interesting FYI: Imagine how suprised I was when I learned the "A.D.D." horse that I've owned for 12+ years was that way because he had a slight intolerance to the sugars & starches in oats & corn.

Would've never known that if I hadn't switched everyone's diets because of my metabolic horse:shock:


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

The horse I have that can't tolerate it is a QH ... it is a allergy


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

We tried to stay away from alfalfa when our horses were younger because it made them a pain in the butt to ride due to the extra energy they'd get. I would definitely not give it to horses you are trying to train because that would be insane! Also, it can give them diarrhea or loose stool if they aren't used to it because it is so rich and their bodies aren't used to it. I know it gave some horses the runs at the stable where I keep my horse.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I was thinking as I was having lunch. I think I'd be more than a little PO'd at the husband. That's a heck on a change in food from grass to 100% alfalfa.... lucky no one had tummy turmoil.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> I was thinking as I was having lunch. I think I'd be more than a little PO'd at the husband. That's a heck on a change in food from grass to 100% alfalfa.... lucky no one had tummy turmoil.


Definitely. I'd be pretty ticked off. Someone mentioned that their QH has an allergy to alfalfa, I know a few that do as well and it isn't exactly uncommon. I can understand throwing a supplemental flake or two to a horse that needs it but an entire round bale to a whole herd seems a bit much. Not to mention the added cost.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Actually, there was tummy turmoil right after the time they must have changed the bale. I had no idea at the time of the cause, but it cleared up in a few days--must have been his system adjusted. I'm kicking myself for not asking at the time if there had been a change in diet. This has been a learning situation all around.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

one day my daughter's horse was lethargic, extremely sleepy. I took his temp. it was fine. We noticed his tummy was tight. I called the vet and they said he would probably be fine but he would stop by on his way home. In the mean time I walked him for an hour even though they say walking does nothing for colic. He had lots of gas as I walked him. All of a sudden he completely perked up and was fine from then on. Called the vet and cancelled his visit. Turns out there was a mix up in communication and he had gotten two flakes of alfalfa instead of his usual one. That was all it took to give him a belly ache. I felt very guilty also about that "live and learn" experience. Now I am the only one to pass out the alfalfa!


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

*related question*

A related question if anyone is still out there... The hay bale has been switched to pure grass hay for a few days now, but he still feels like he's somewhat over alert and not completely back to his old self. How long does it take to "come down" from something like this?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

when I screwed up and mine got too much it took about a week for all signs to go away ... 

what else is he eating?? does your feed have any alfalfa meal in it??


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Thanks, Peggysue*

He gets one cup of Equine Senior (Purina) a day, purely as a vehicle for his supplements, Omega Horseshine and Dumor Joint. After this happened with the alfalfa overload I even took him off the Horseshine, intending to add it back in after he calms down. I've ordered a bag of Kent Horsego ration balancer to experiment with, but I'm wondering whether soybeans are a natural diet for horses...have heard varying reports. For now, I'm figuring, maybe wrongly, that one cup of any feed will probably not have all that much effect on a 1200 lb horse. What do you think? (He is obviously an easy-keeper, unusual in the TBs I've known)


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

My horses have done great on Kent's Horsego32 LOVE the stuff and you will probably be able to get by with no other supplements except joint stuff... 

are soybeans natural ... hmmm prob not many growing in the wild BUT the research has proved that the protien and other nutrition in them is GREAT!!

Chances are you are already feeding soybean meal and don't realize it LOL


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

about any horse I have seen on Purina Senior even at super low levels has been alittle goofy ... LOL I have never seen one that low though


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_*wow i had no idea that alfalfa hay could get a horse hyper.. I have just moved my newly brought Arabian mare to a new place and she is on alfalfa hay right now. She has only been there for 2 days i cant tell you if it makes her hyper or not, would anybody say that it would be more likely to make an Arabian mare hyper?
She was on oat hay before i bought her and was fine on that*_


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Jemma, how much will she be getting per day?


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_*She gets fed one square of alfalfa in the morning and one at night*_


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I wouldn't think that amount would be any problem. My horse had his nose in alfalfa 24/7 for a month :shock:, hence the nut case behavior!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

some horses it is and some it isn't 
and sometimes once a reaction starts all the offending item must be removed .. not enough to cause a reaction but just enough to keep one going

but I do agree the hay was most likely the culprit LOL


----------



## MustangMan08 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is interesting... im glad to know this now tho. I use to feed my QH alfalfa and they stayed layed back. However it drives Apollo up the wall (my mustang), Also i have been feeding my girlfriends saddle horses some the past few weeks and the one i rode last night acted abnormal for him.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_*This was such an interesting thread. Thanks mojo7777 I will watch her for a couple of weeks once she has settled in and see if she is a little bit more hyper then she was before i moved her and if she is a i will try her on the oats again which she was on before i moved her. *_


----------

